# 3 girls very anxious as really want a boy(update)



## emily3399

So I have 3 dd's I love them all so much they are absolutely beautiful little girls, however I have always wanted a boy and so far have 3 girls, this is definitely our last baby as our hands are totally full but I so desperately want a son and I am really anxious about hearing the words '' it's a girl.'' 

All my family and friends are saying they think its a boy but I am sure they are just saying it as they know that's what we so desperately want so I am scared of setting myself up for a fall if it is a girl. 

I feel sad for even feeling like this as I should just be happy if baby is healthy regardless of gender but it really is a big deal to me as its all I have longed for.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

I understand compleatley. I have 3 girls and would love a boy. I especially feel the emptiness when i see huby play with other peoples sons. Then i get the guilt's as beggars cant be choosers and with my history i should just be thankful for what i get.

when will you find out?


----------



## emily3399

my friend is a nurse on a womans unit and shes often telling me stories of womens battles to conceive and heart break of losses after losses and it really does make me think I should just be grateful for the little life I have inside me regardless of gender but I just cant shake off these feelings. We have our gender scan on 27th august at 1.40 only 3 weeks but feels like a life time away, how about you? x


----------



## pinkribbon

You have your gender scan on my birthday. I hope you get to hear boy. I'm in the same boat only I have boys and I'm hoping for a girl.

It's almost frustrating to hear someone wanting what you've got and wanting what they've got because if I could trade or do something I would :haha: does that make sense?


----------



## Feronia

You have your scan on my birthday, too! :haha: Best of luck to you!


----------



## emily3399

my younger sister has 2 boys and we often joke about swapping babies lol x


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Best of luck for the scan. 
we are WTT at the moment the last birth messed with my head and i need to sort out my fear first.
did you try to sway?


----------



## emily3399

not sure what sway is lol but we did shettles method for a boy so hoping its worked, I had a dream last night that we went for a gender scan and we saw boys bits but dreams sometimes mean opposite. I woke up really excited thinking yes we are having a boy then realised it was a dream just hoping it wasn't a cruel twist of fate and that my dream will come true literally xx


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Yeah sway is changing diet etc to have a certain sex. 
i hope your dream does come true. But if not do you have a plan to mourn for the life you thought you would have? I did it with my middle bub as i had horrible issues with dissapointnent.


----------



## emily3399

not really oh just says we will try again but not really sure I want anymore, until im told a definitive gender im not sure how I will react it will either be a case of the severe disappointment that will hang around or I will just say I kind of knew it anyway so lets go shopping lol but I guess its only 2 weeks away now x


----------



## Tmb0047

I hope you get your little man :)


----------



## lovelylaura

I hope your get your boy. I have 3 girls so I understand the want of a boy, we are done though I couldn't go through the disappointment again.


----------



## emily3399

although I would still love a boy over the last few days ive had a strange feeling that I think il be ok if its a little girl I guess it means il just have another best friend for life :) x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I hope you hear blue but great that you're accepting the possibility of another girl :hugs: X


----------



## mrs owl

I hope it's a boy - fingers crossed for you.


----------



## emily3399

oh my days im like a child at Christmas 4 sleeps till our scan on Wednesday I am actually soo nervous but sooo excited to find out and looking forward to been able to start shopping and planning and name searching as oh wont talk about names until we know the gender... eeeekkk :)


----------



## Katerpillar

Oh my goodness....good luck for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Tmb0047

One more sleep! That is, if you get any sleep :) hehe


----------



## Rhio92

Good luck! Update us pleaseeeeee :)


----------



## emily3399

eeeeekkkk we did it we have a blue bump absolutely speechless words can't describe how im feeling i guess I'm still in shock but soon happy :) x


----------



## nickyb

Yay huge congrats that's fantastic bet your feeling amazing !! :happydance:


----------



## Katerpillar

emily3399 said:


> eeeeekkkk we did it we have a blue bump absolutely speechless words can't describe how im feeling i guess I'm still in shock but soon happy :) x

Congratulations!!! bet you're over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## Tmb0047

Awesome! Congrats on team blue!


----------



## emily3399

https://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a519/emilynewton3399/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/20140827_214444_zpsnqaasbju.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## minties

Yay! So happy for you. He's utterly adorable too.


----------



## Rhio92

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## lovelylaura

Yay!! congratulations!!


----------



## dollych

Yaaay!. Big congrats :)


----------



## emily3399

well we have our 20 week scan on Wednesday and im feeling very very nervous all over again... im starting to panic thinking im going to go for the scan and be told its a little girl and that my gender scan was wrong arrgghh roll on Wednesday for it to hopefully be confirmed again that we are having a boy :)


----------



## uzmaqazi

good luck hun...its a boy:)

i wish i have a boy this time .this is my last one and got two beautiful gals.
was this pregnancy felt diff...?


----------



## emily3399

Yes it was different I felt fine until about 9-10 weeks I had no sickness and just felt ok at 10 weeks onwards the tables turned I was and still am very sick I can't get up on a morning without beeb sick have no appetite and the smell of every thing makes me heave even nice smells I couldn't dribk coffee up until a few weeks ago no cravings either and with the girls I just had morning sickness from 6 weeks and it settled by 15-16 weeks I craved oranges and that was it the list of symptoms for this baby boy is huge lol xx


----------

